# FBSD in VM with Xfce, can't move the mouse cursor



## kagi3624 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello, I am new to FreeBSD. I managed to install FBSD with Xfce and it works, except the mouse does not (I can see the cursor in the middle of the screen, but I cannot move it). I can open the terminal with ctrl + alt + T. I would appreciate if someone could help me.


----------



## Minbari (Jun 12, 2020)

`echo 'dbus_enable="YES"' > /etc/rc.conf`


----------



## kagi3624 (Jun 12, 2020)

hallo Minbari, I had this entry, but moused_enable ="Yes" was missing completely. So it works now but I am not quite convinced. It looks like Xubuntu 14.04. I would appreciate for any tips how to make the ui nicer. Maybe I should get gnome or something.


----------

